# AHHhh!!!!!!  HELP!!!



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok aas most of you know I'm moving...problem...like a dumba** I packed ALL of my cook books, and have the urge to make a carrot cake....Can you plaese post a recipe for me...it would be so appriciated being as I ALREADY have the dang carrots grated!!!  Thanks guys!

Tanis


----------



## Audeo (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate it when that happens!  Here's mine:

Carrot Cake

3 cups grated carrots
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups granulated sugar
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
4 eggs
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil
1 1/4 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 (8 ounce) can crushed pineapple with juice
3/4 cup chopped pecans

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Combine grated carrots, flour, white sugar, baking soda, baking powder, salt and ground cinnamon.  Stir in eggs, oil (this cake is VERY moist), vanilla extract, pineapple and nuts. Mix well.

Spoon batter into greased and floured 9 x 13 inch rectangular pan.  Bake for 30 minutes or until done. Let cool. Frost with Cream Cheese Frosting.

Frosting
3 1/2 cups confectioners' sugar
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 1/4 teaspoons vanilla extract

Combine all and blend until smooth.  May add more chopped pecans and stir.  Spread over cooled cake.


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Quick One-pot carrot cake!*

Here'a just the thing for the disordered moving-kitchen--for when you still have most of the bowls and stuff packed, too! 
I took it from my One-Pot Cakes by Andrew Schloss--my favorite treasure for time saving great desserts! (It's an out-of-print and very hard-to-find book I lucked into on Ebay)

Quick Carrot Cake

2 eggs
3/4 c sugar
1 tso vanilla extract
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp baking soda
1 c flour
3 c shredded carrots(about 4 carrots)
1 c walnut pieces

Preheat oven to 350 Grease and flour an 8" cake pan.
In a large mixing bowl beat the eggs with a fork until well blended.  Mix in the sugar.  Add the oil in a steady stream, mixing all the while, until the mixture is thick and smooth.  Mix in the vanilla, cinnamon and salt.  Add the baking soda in pinches, breaking any lumps with your fingers, and stir in thoroughly.  Stir in the flour, shredded carrots, and walnut pieces, just until blended.
Pour and scrape the batter into the prepared pan and bake for 40-45 minutes, or until a tester inserted in the center comes out clean.  Cool the pan on a rack for about 15 minutes.  Remove the cake from the pan and cool on the rack for about 15 minutes more.
Makes 8 servings.     
Frost with your favorite cream cheese frosting.

I have doubled the recipe for a two-layer cake with success.


----------



## jasonr (Sep 22, 2004)

In the future, try 

www.allrecipes.com

The recipes are not always top notch, but by following the ratings, you can usually find some very good quality ones.


----------

